# 4100 flash codes



## nabuch (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello guys .My friend has JD 4100 . Since autumn he has problem with the tractor. The tractor is starting but there is no transmission. He told me ha had some problems with coil for the transmission ?? Generally there is error indicator on the desk. If i hadn't mess anything he has 1 flash then 5. I am looking for description of the error or generally description of all errors for the future. Thanks in the advance (and sorry for my English ) Good luck Nabuch


Sorry I made mistake the tractor is JD 4400 .


My friend has made some investigations . He has get some informations that the error was made because of wrong setting of reverse lever. He has to install new coil for the fuel pump and tractor should be working.


----------

